# Solved: Stack Dump Error Message



## teenyvirg (Nov 30, 2003)

I am running windows 98 SE and I am getting a message that says: 
EXPLORER caused and invalid page fault in module KERNEL32.DLL AT 0817;bff7b9a6
Registers:
EAX=00000000 CS=0187 EIP=bff7b9a6 EFLGS=00000246
EBX=00000000 SS=018f ESP=0300fefc EBP=0300ff5c
ECX=006f0b30 DS=018f ESI=006f0b40 FS=52c7
EDX=005e32bc ES=018f EDI=006f0b40 GS=0000
Bytes at CS:EIP:ff76 04 e8 13 89 ff ff 5e c2 04 00 56 8b 74 24
Stack dump:
006f0b30 6803741d 006f0b40 6300bf64 006e9940 00000000 68037113 00168c8f81677238 006ec3b0 8163554c 6804003c 00000000006f0b30 00000001 005d5738

Also, I can connect to the internet just fine but my browser won't download a page...sometimes it downloads the page minus the images and until I can get it to download the images on the home page, it will not go to any other page on the internet. Once I have refreshed it over and over until I get images then I can go anywhere else on the internet. The trouble is that it takes me sometimes ALL day to get it to that point. Sometimes during this process of refreshing the home page I get the stack dump error and it shuts my internet explorer and desktop down and I have to reboot and start all over. I have both the SpyBot Search and Destroy and the Hijack this programs installed on my computer. I ran the S&D and deleted the files and I ran my norton anti-virus 2005 and it found adware/spyware installed on my computer that it said were "threats" but not viruses. 
Can anyone help me resolve this problem? I know I have dealt with this stack dump problem before but I can't remember how or what values to set it at or even remember how I got to the place to change them. This was on a different computer than the one I have now though. Please just assume that I am the person they wrote those "complete idiot" guides for  I would really appreciate someone helping me with this problem.
Thank you so much
teenyvirg


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

The error actually has nothing to do with a "stack dump", that is just the reported state of the CPU stack when the error occurred.

The error is from within Windows Explorer, causing an invalid page fault. A fault in the code of some module trying to run.

The causes are extremely numerous and varied, but spyware and adware are often among the common causes. These nasties are not well written and can easily cause page faults.


----------



## teenyvirg (Nov 30, 2003)

do you have any advise on what I should do since I ran S&D and deleted the adware/spyware it found and the ones that norton antivirus found?


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

It sounds like you may have a bad infection of some sort.

I suggest downloading HiJackThis and posting a log back here for someone to review.

Have a look in the Security forum for guidance.


----------



## teenyvirg (Nov 30, 2003)

Here is my logfile from Hijack This. Can you help me find if my computer is infected with something and tell me what to do to fix it? Your help is very much appreciated.

Logfile of HijackThis v1.97.7
Scan saved at 8:15:52 AM, on 2/17/05
Platform: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\SYMANTEC SHARED\CCEVTMGR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\SYMANTEC SHARED\CCSETMGR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON ANTIVIRUS\IWP\NPFMNTOR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\PROMON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MOUSEWARE\SYSTEM\EM_EXEC.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MOTIVE\MOTMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\LOADQM.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\SYMANTEC SHARED\CCPD-LC\SYMLCSVC.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\SYMANTEC SHARED\CCAPP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RNAAPP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\TAPISRV.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\SYMANTEC SHARED\SNDSRVC.EXE
C:\UNZIPPED\HIJACKTHIS\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.netins.net
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = about:blank
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ycomp/defaults/su/*http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Startpagina = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SWPortal.html
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\COMPANION\INSTALLS\CPN0\YCOMP5_5_7_0.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADOBE\ACROBAT 6.0\READER\ACTIVEX\ACROIEHELPER.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - c:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - c:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\COMPANION\INSTALLS\CPN0\YCOMP5_5_7_0.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] c:\windows\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] c:\windows\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Promon.exe] Promon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EM_EXEC] C:\PROGRA~1\MOUSEW~1\SYSTEM\EM_EXEC.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WorksFUD] C:\Program Files\Microsoft Works\wkfud.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MotiveMonitor] C:\Program Files\Motive\motmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadQM] loadqm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPDJ Taskbar Utility] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\hpztsb03.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Symantec Core LC] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Microsoft Works Portfolio] C:\Program Files\Microsoft Works\WksSb.exe /AllUsers
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] mstask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [ccEvtMgr] "c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [ccSetMgr] "c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [NPFMonitor] c:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\IWP\NPFMntor.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [ScriptBlocking] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Script Blocking\SBServ.exe" -reg
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Define - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Reference 2001\A\ERS_DEF.HTM
O8 - Extra context menu item: Look Up in &Encyclopedia - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Reference 2001\A\ERS_ENC.HTM
O8 - Extra context menu item: Coupons - file://C:\Program Files\websearch\System\Temp\couponsandoffers_script0.htm
O9 - Extra button: Related (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Encarta Encyclopedia (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Encarta Encyclopedia (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Define (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Define (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Print Using ClickBook (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: AIM (HKLM)
O12 - Plugin for .jhtml: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\PLUGINS\npqtplugin.dll
O12 - Plugin for .swf: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\PLUGINS\npqtplugin7.dll
O12 - Plugin for .wav: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\PLUGINS\npqtplugin2.dll
O12 - Plugin for .mid: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\PLUGINS\npqtplugin3.dll
O12 - Plugin for .mp3: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\PLUGINS\npqtplugin5.dll
O12 - Plugin for .midi: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\PLUGINS\npqtplugin3.dll
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {C3DFA998-A486-11D4-AA25-00C04F72DAEB} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://sc.groups.msn.com/controls/PhotoUC/MsnPUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {8C285F85-0DBD-11D3-8B37-00A02459FA0F} (CuWeb CuWebConf) - http://ic2.cuseeme.com/packages/cuweb.cab
O16 - DPF: Dialpad US Java Applet - http://www.dialpad.com/applet/src/vscp.cab
O16 - DPF: {E504EE6E-47C6-11D5-B8AB-00D0B78F3D48} (Yahoo! WebCam Viewer Wrapper) - http://chat.yahoo.com/cab/yvwrctl.cab
O16 - DPF: {861DB4B6-3838-11D2-8E50-002018200E57} (MrSIDI Control) - http://images.myfamily.net/isfiles/downloads/MrSIDI.cab
O16 - DPF: {597C45C2-2D39-11D5-8D53-0050048383FE} (OPUCatalog Class) - http://office.microsoft.com/productupdates/content/opuc.cab
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99F7-4BB4-88D8-FA1D4F56A2AB} (YInstStarter Class) - http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yahoo.com/dl/yinst/yinst_current.cab
O16 - DPF: {A17E30C4-A9BA-11D4-8673-60DB54C10000} (YahooYMailTo Class) - http://download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/ymail/ymsgr/ymmapi.dll
O16 - DPF: {E344ADA2-75B6-4E7E-B221-0A04FD5B0165} (MaxisPublishX Control) - http://simcity.ea.com/us/simexchange/MaxisPublishX.cab
O16 - DPF: {C2FCEF52-ACE9-11D3-BEBD-00105AA9B6AE} (Symantec RuFSI Registry Information Class) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/common/bin/cabsa.cab
O16 - DPF: {2BC66F54-93A8-11D3-BEB6-00105AA9B6AE} (Symantec AntiVirus scanner) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/vc/bin/AvSniff.cab
O16 - DPF: {B8E71371-F7F7-11D2-A2CE-0060B0FB9D0D} (CDToolCtrl Class) - http://free.aol.com/tryaolfree/cdt175/aolcdt175.cab
O16 - DPF: {7D1E9C49-BD6A-11D3-87A8-009027A35D73} (Yahoo! Audio UI1) - http://chat.yahoo.com/cab/yacsui.cab
O16 - DPF: {51045741-8C4E-4EAC-8F03-08E43A6FBB29} - http://aft.ancestry.com/aftfiles/files/install/AncestryFamilyTree.cab
O16 - DPF: {75565ED2-1560-4F15-B841-20358DE6A0D1} (ImageControl Class) - http://content.ancestry.com/asfiles/files/install/MFImgVwr.cab
O16 - DPF: {D8F595EF-81B1-47A5-8CC4-F7DA44B5FF64} (ImagePreview Class) - http://images.ancestry.com/asfiles/files/install/MFImgVwr.cab
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class) - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/ansi/iuctl.CAB?37955.3225578704
O16 - DPF: {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} (Yahoo! Toolbar) - http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yahoo.com/dl/toolbar/yiebio5_1_3_0.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! MahJong Solitaire - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/mjst3_x.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Pyramids - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/pyt1_x.cab
O16 - DPF: {166B1BCA-3F9C-11CF-8075-444553540000} (Shockwave ActiveX Control) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/sw.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Pool 2 - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/potc_x.cab
O16 - DPF: {1D4DB7D2-6EC9-47A3-BD87-1E41684E07BB} (Fun Web Products Installer Start) - http://imgfarm.com/images/nocache/funwebproducts/PopSwatterInitialSetup1.0.0.5.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Literati - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/tt0_x.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Spelldown - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/sdt1_x.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Klondike Solitaire - http://yog55.games.scd.yahoo.com/yog/y/ks12_x.cab


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

You can run hijack and have it fix the following,,though I did nt really see anything there that could cause your error I could be wrong.

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.netins.net
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = about:blank
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/cus...//www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Startpagina = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SWPortal.html
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
O16 - DPF: {1D4DB7D2-6EC9-47A3-BD87-1E41684E07BB} (Fun Web Products Installer Start) - http://imgfarm.com/images/nocache/f...etup1.0.0.5.cab


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Try this,,,go to my computer....C,,,windows,,,downloaded prgram files...under status are there any of these that say anything besides ""Installed"


----------



## teenyvirg (Nov 30, 2003)

Here is the list of the files in downloaded program files that had something other than "installed on them" While back I had some problems with my computer and came to this forum and was advised to run hijack and paste the results and was told what to fix and then I couldn't play games or anything and someone in here told me I accidently deleted my java that came with windows so they told me to download another java program which I did. I think the name of it was Sun Java. Thought that might help to know that....I didn't have any trouble with my computer after that until just recently. Anyway, here is the list of files

31564D57-0000-0010-8000-00AA00389B71	Unknown
51045741-8C4E-4EAC-8F03-08E43A6FBB29	Damaged
Image Control Class Damaged
Image Preview Class Damaged
Java Runtime Environment 1.3.1 09 Damaged
Java Runtime Environment 1.3.1 09 Damaged
Jave Runtime Environment 1.4.1 Unknown
Yahoo Klondike Solitare Unknown
Yahoo Literati Unknown
Yahoo Mahjong Solitare Unknown
Yahoo Pool 2 Unknown
Yahoo Pyramids Unknown
Yahoo Spelldown Unknown

I would really appreciate your advise on what to do. Thank you so much for looking at my post and for helping me.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Edit: go to the control panel,,,add remove programs, uninstall sun java.....then delete the damaged ones.

I will be here or closeby for about 4 more hours.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

I just uninstalled my Java,,,then used the link below to reinstall then went to play some high stakes pool at pogo...I play there often and also I am a tournament director there so I know how the game is supposed to play...It played well. Click below and install Java when you are done.

http://dlc.sun.com/jdk/j2re-1_4_2_07-windows-i586-p.exe


----------



## teenyvirg (Nov 30, 2003)

Bandit429, I'm sorry I forgot to mention that I did uninstall the other java from add/remove programs and when I did, it deleted the damaged files that you told me to delete. I couldn't download the java on a disk on my laptop but I finally got my computer to move on the internet one more time and came straight here and got your link and downloaded the new java and installed it. Do you have any advise as to what I should do next? or are you completely fed up with me? I now know the folly of having two threads going...I'll never make that mistake again. My SpyBot Search and Destroy says there are no more threats, the only thing I haven't done anything with is that log file from Hijack this because I don't know what to do with it. Any advise? I really do appreciate your help and I'm sorry for your frustration.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Yes go and try a few games,,,be sure its working ok and post back the result....as for the hijack log those are extras,,,kinda like extra homepages..see if your having trouble with the games first though.


----------



## teenyvirg (Nov 30, 2003)

It seemed to work fine...played majhogg and diamond mine....diamond mine was a little slow at first but picked up. Should I reboot my computer and see if I can get back online and move around the internet without the problems I was having before?


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Yes please do,,,,I should be around for a bit.


----------



## teenyvirg (Nov 30, 2003)

Well, I'm back on the laptop. I am still having my original problem which is that my computer will make a connection to the internet but in downloading my home page (which is yahoo) it takes a very long time. Sometimes it downloads the top part with the word Yahoo and the icons then won't download...it's like it hangs...the little blue bar on the task bar quits moving. Sometimes it will download the top of the page and all the text boxes but it won't download the pictures in the text boxes and unless those pictures download I can't go to any other page on the internet. Once I refresh it numerous times and it shows the pictures then I can go to other sites on the internet. But sometimes during the course of refreshing the page I get that stack dump error...or page fault error and it shuts down my browser and all the icons and everything else on my desktop and I have to reboot.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Go to the control panel....select add/remove programs....select microsoft internet explorer..and do the things you would just like you were going to remove it....at a point just before removal you will see a repair button...select that and repair...then see what happens


----------



## teenyvirg (Nov 30, 2003)

Ok I did that and it said it couldn't be repaired...this is what it said

Internet Explorer 6 cannot be repaired due to the folling errors:
Version 8.0.7820.0 of file MSXML3A.DLL exists but the version needs to be greater than 8.0.7916.0
Version 8.0.7820.0 of file MSXML3R.DLL exists, but the version needs to be greater than 8.0.7916.0

It said to rerun setup again to reinstall all components...


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Ok hang out a bit if you can I need to do some reading.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

You can download these from the sites I ve linked below.....save each to your desktop then place them in your C windows system folder...if asked if you want to replace select yes. Then try the repair again.

http://www.dlldump.com/download-dll-files.php/dllfiles/M/msxml3a.dll/download.html
http://www.dlldump.com/download-dll-files.php/dllfiles/M/msxml3r.dll/download.html


----------



## teenyvirg (Nov 30, 2003)

Can I download them to a disk and transfer them to my computer?


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

sure save them wherever you like...but you will need to put them in that system folder.


----------



## teenyvirg (Nov 30, 2003)

I saved them to a disk and put them in C Windows System and tried to repair again and this time it went through with the repair and said I needed to restart my computer before the changes would take affect, so I did but when I tried to connect to the internet again I got an MSN page that asked me to select my country and language and my homepage...so I did, but it still wouldn't download my homepage. I closed out the browser window and tried it again. When I first got my computer it didn't have the Microsoft Internet Explorer 6 on it...I updated it back in 2002. I noticed this laptop has a ie6setup.exe file on the c drive and I looked for one on mine...even did a find on it and I couldn't find one.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

At one time you could get I E 6 as a setup exe...now I think you can only get it from microsoft update...can you get to that site with it?

please please please do not install service pack 2

http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/en/default.asp


----------



## teenyvirg (Nov 30, 2003)

I can try. It may take me awhile to get it to move but I'll try.


----------



## teenyvirg (Nov 30, 2003)

I can't get to that site. Everything on my homepage will download except for 2 tiny pictures and it will not move to any other site. Let me ask you this: My son has a cd burner on his computer...is it possible for me to download the update onto a cd and then run it on my computer? If so, can you tell me how?


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Thats exactlly what I have been working on,, let me look some more.


----------



## teenyvirg (Nov 30, 2003)

okie dokie...I'm hanging out here waiting for you.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

I am still looking,,,you can try this and see if it helps while I am...open I E then at the top click tools,,,internet options,,,programs tab...and reset web settings at the bottom...try it...
Also...go to C then windows then downloaded program files and see if any are marked damaged.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Bear with me I have it figured out I think...I just want to go over it a few times because it is a little complicated and I want to be sure I have it right before I post it.


----------



## teenyvirg (Nov 30, 2003)

ok..I reset the web settings...that didn't help...here is a list of damaged files I found in C Windows Downloaded Programs

51045741-8C4E-4EAC-8F03-08E43A6FBB29	Damaged
ImageControl Class Damaged
ImagePreview Class Damaged
Yahoo Webcam Viewer Wrapper Damaged


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

1 Create a new folder on your desktop,,,,rename it I E 6
2 Click the link just below and download then run the I E 6 setup
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...cb-5e5d-48f5-b02b-20b602228de6&DisplayLang=en

3 Accept the agreement and click next
4 Check the radio button installl minumal. customise.
5 Check the box Internet explorer web browser, then everything except multilanguage,,,then click advanced
6 Check the box download only click ok and next
7 Make sure the box for M E is checked and hit the browse button select C\WINDOWS\DESKTOP\I E 6
8 Burn it to cd and carry it to the other computer. Install it off the cd,,,good luck...


----------



## teenyvirg (Nov 30, 2003)

I tried to do what you suggested but I guess I was confused and my son's computer is windows xp and I almost ruined it...good thing it has system restore on it. Anyway...I came back to my computer and determined to keep at it till I got it online one more time. I clicked on the link you provided and started the download. I got to the part that you say to "6 Check the box download only click ok and next" then I remembered that these instructions were so I could burn it to a cd so I just left everything as is and opened a new window and came here to ask you if I should cancel this one and go with the first link you gave me to update mine with? I got through step 5 in your instructions so I don't know if it's too late to cancel it and start over or what. Can you please advise me on how I should proceed? On the part where you told me to check everything except language...I did that and noticed a note underneath that said "components in bold do not need updating"....everything was in bold except for this: "Vector Graphics Rendering (VML). There is a back button also, so I could go back and do something different it you say to.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

yes...go back to the other choice...not the minumal ((((( I cant spell)))) and keep clicking next...the install should be automatic.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

one other thing,,,you could try to revert to 5.5 instead of the repair then do the install,,,,or do both,,try what you can...these are guesses and ideas...I hope Im being good help.


----------



## teenyvirg (Nov 30, 2003)

ok...I went back and selected the other choice..not the minimal one....I noticed the only thing it dowloaded was the Vector Graphics Rendering (VML). I am almost afraid to disconnect and try it again. But I guess I won't know if it worked unless I do so here goes. I will be back to let you know what the status is. By the way, you are being very very helpful...and very patient. Thank You


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

My Pleasure,,,,thanks.


----------



## teenyvirg (Nov 30, 2003)

It is still doing the same thing. I even went to add/remove programs and did the repair again and restarted the computer and went online and it downloaded my home page with images and all but it still won't go to any other site. Do you think those damaged files in the downloaded programs has anything to do with it and if so, what should I do about it. The damaged files are:

51045741-8C4E-4EAC-8F03-08E43A6FBB29	Damaged
ImageControl Class Damaged
ImagePreview Class Damaged
Yahoo Webcam Viewer Wrapper Damaged


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Delete them,,,they will be reinstalled when needed automatically. Gnight gotta go to bed.


----------



## teenyvirg (Nov 30, 2003)

I deleted those files you told me to and before going to bed myself I ran the maintaince wizard to defrag thinking that might help but it didn't. I'm still having the same problems today. I don't know what else to do so thought I'd come back in here and see if there is something else I could do. Earlier you told me not to download service pack 2 ...If I had downloaded it previously, would that be causing all these problems? I'm not saying I did...I really don't remember...I hope I didn't. But could that be a possibility for my current problems and if so, how would I be able to find out if I had downloaded that pack in the past?


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

you can look in add/remove programs and you will see it in there,,,I can honestly say i know few who have not had problems of some sort with that service pack....and though the solution to the problem may be simple,,its a problem,,and another one to be solved by windows owners seems ridiculous to me. Oh of course you can always call micro ninny for forty five bucks an hour.,,

I d better rest,,,if I get to feeling better I will be back..


----------



## teenyvirg (Nov 30, 2003)

Well I looked in add/remove programs and didn't see the service pack 2 in there. I was looking through some of the posts waiting for you to get back and noticed on another persons post who was having trouble with IE...don't panic..I haven't done anything...I thought I'd paste in here what he was told to do and see if you think it could help my problem or am I way off base with it. 

"Start the Registry Editor (Start->Run, type Regedit and click Ok).

Go to HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE \ SOFTWARE \ Microsoft \ Active Setup \ Installed Components \ {89820200-ECBD-11cf-8B85-00AA005B4383}

To reinstall Internet Explorer Only.

Highlight the key {89820200-ECBD-11cf-8B85-00AA005B4383} by clicking on it. On the right pane look for the IsInstalled value. Right click on it, and then click Modify. Change the value data, from 1 to 0 and click Ok. 

To reinstall OutLook Express also, use the same process and change the IsInstalled value from the following registry key:

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE \ SOFTWARE \ Microsoft \ Active Setup \ Installed Components \ {44BBA840-CC51-11CF-AAFA-00AA00B6015C} from 1 to 0.

In your position I would reinstall both.

Go online and download the latest version for your OS:"


I don't have a disk to reinstall internet explorer and I don't know if a person did what this person suggested if you'd have to have a disk but isn't that kinda what I did when I downloaded the ie6setup.exe from that web site you gave me? After downloading that internet explorer 6 yesterday I noticed that I now have a ie6setup.exe file, which I didn't have before. I'm afraid to try anything without your help. But I still can't download any web pages even though my computer will connect to the internet.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Yes if your son copied the file to a cd you have it...you can always go back up there a few posts and get it again....you should create a restore point if it will...start,,,programms,,,acessories...system tools...system restore...print ya a copy out of the post,,,be careful and aware of what your doing and you should be ok to try... All you have to do it click the + beside each key till you get to where your going then highlight it and look to see if you see the KEY...am I explaining well enough? do you understand?? take a look at it and see,,let me know.


----------



## teenyvirg (Nov 30, 2003)

ok...yesterday I didn't copy the file to a cd because I almost messed up my son's computer but I managed to get my computer online and moving long enough to go to that website and downloaded it straight to my computer. But I have a cd burner on my computer as well and nothing is wrong with anything else on my computer except the internet explorer problems. I just created a music cd about an hour ago for my daughter so I know it works. This is what I'm wondering...can I save the setup.exe file from my own computer to a cd and then do this process? If so can you tell what all files I'd need to burn to the cd before beginning this? Also, can I create a restore point by burning it onto a cd? I went through the steps that other person suggested to see if I had that in my computer so I did locate the files and I right clicked to see the value...it was 1..I didn't do anything though as I was afraid I'd have to have an install cd or something and because I didn't know if this had anything to do with my prob. and wanted to consult you before doing anything further. You sure are a patient person...Thanks. I'll wait here for your response.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

If there is an exe you can burn I cannot find it...i searched thoroughly yesterday....the only way I know of to get it on cd is to order it from microsoft or like I explained above.,,,,,to create a restore point and save it to cd you would have to create the point first....in which case you could restore it to a working state anyhow. you would have to get to the desktop to do that and if you got that far you could use restore.

Did you try reverting to I E 5.5??


----------



## teenyvirg (Nov 30, 2003)

No I didn't try reverting back to I E 5.5 because I don't know how...I noticed that I do still have that listed in my add/remove program files and I also noticed some other files that referred to ie 5.5 in my computer but can't remember where I saw them but they said something like- old explorer or something like that. If I reverted back to the old explorer would it cause problems? Maybe I'm misunderstanding something here. You said "to create a restore point and save it to cd you would have to create the point first ...in which case you could restore it to a working state anyhow. you would have to get to the desktop to do that and if you got that far you could use restore." 
What I'm thinking is that you may be saying that in the process of reinstalling internet explorer, I may do something to the rest of my computer and may not be able to get back into windows or my desktop?? Or are you saying that as a precautionary thing? I don't have a cd that reinstalls windows..I don't know why I didn't get one with my computer but I didn't. Should we try reverting to ie 5.5 first?

Wait a minute...I just reread your instructions and I think _I _ caused a misunderstanding...My _son _ has system restore on his computer...I don't have it on mine. I went to start....system tools and there was no system restore..that's when it hit me that I mistakenly implied that I have it on my computer. All I have is a cd burner on mine to help me restore or make some kind of back up, which I don't know how to do. I know what you mean by making a restore point though....that is for people who have that on their computer. So with no system restore and no installation cd for my computer and only a cd burner & floppy disk, what can I do? I must be a big pain in the.....neck to you by now. Sorry, truly I am. You're my only hope


----------



## teenyvirg (Nov 30, 2003)

I was looking around on my computer and decided to take a look at the norton antivirus activity log even though it said I didn't have a virus and I found this listed: 

2/1/05 8:00:19 PM Virus Scanner Trojan. Goldun Delete Failed
Source: foto.jpg.exe
Description: The email attachment foto.jpg.exe within foto.rar is infected with the Trojan. Goldun virus


2/1/05 7:45:58 PM Virus Scanner Trojan dropper Delete Failed
Source: YouNumber.doc.exe
Description: The email attachment YouNumber.doc. exe within YouNumber. rar is infected with the Trojan dropper virus.

What does this mean. I remember my anti-virus program catching that as the mail was downloading and it asked me if I wanted to abort the download of that email and I said yes...I thought that took care of the problem. I was having this problem with my internet explorer before that though because I thought I had a virus and bought a new version of the antivirus and had it do a full system scan...it didn't find any viruses but lots of threats like adware. In the activity log of the antivirus report it has a long list of "threats" that says no action was taken on them....It looked like spybot search and destroy was in the list. I don't know what to do with it or if I should do anything with it. what do you think?


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

to find out if you have the trojans,,,go to start and do a find file search for
jpg.exe 
doc. exe 
neither of those should exist. I believe if you go to add remove programs and click internet explorer like you repaired it earlier you will see a revert option. Sorry I did nt get on yesterday.


----------



## teenyvirg (Nov 30, 2003)

I did a find and didn't find any jpg.exe or doc.exe files on my computer. I reverted back to IE 5.5 and it is still doing the same thing. It still won't download the images on my home page or move around to any other site.


----------



## teenyvirg (Nov 30, 2003)

Should I try to go back to IE 6 with that ie6setup.exe file?


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

I do nt see where it would hurt anything.....I ve been racking my brain trying to figure what would cause that and can t come up with a thing...maybe I will stumble across something today as I am home and intend to do some reading.


----------



## teenyvirg (Nov 30, 2003)

It worked!!! Thank You so much! My page downloads with images and everything...even my yahoo companion toolbar loads faster now. I even closed it out and tried it a couple of times to make sure.  I don't know what made the difference maybe I lost a file that was needed or something? I got the address to make a donation. Thank you so much for your patience and help.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Thank you for your patience lol. I m glad it worked. Wooooooooooohooooooooooo!!!!!!!

I m gonna have to save this thread.....thats a nice procedure to have around.


----------

